# help on some switches



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

i have three switches near the foot well one i know is to adjust the headlight beam, the other two im not sure hwat they do one has a the letters IGN and the same picture u get on the dimister switch. the other switch has a picture of a an arc between two points can anyone tell me what these switches are for. my x trail is a 2002 model equipped with HID lights


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

It would be helpful if you can post a pic and also advise us where you're from, so we know the model xtrail you're talking about.

HERE is how you can add pics to your post.

P.S. You can't download images straight from your PC to the forum, they need to be hosted somewhere.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

aussietrail said:


> It would be helpful if you can post a pic and also advise us where you're from, so we know the model xtrail you're talking about.
> 
> HERE is how you can add pics to your post.
> 
> P.S. You can't download images straight from your PC to the forum, they need to be hosted somewhere.



Jalal, I sneeze or blink for a moment and you are on top of things...
:thumbup: great ! ... I smell reputation points; do you ?....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal, I sneeze or blink for a moment and you are on top of things...
> :thumbup: great ! ... I smell reputation points; do you ?....


Just doing my thing, you know me 

Wow, never paid attention to my "Octane Rating" before. nice to see


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

im from Sri Lanka.. my X trail is a JDM used in japan for three years and sent over here..









the center switch i know is to adjust the headlights but its the corner two tat i dunno what are for>..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have never seen these switches on an xtrail before, seem to be Japan model specific. I would have said the the far right one is the demister one, but the ignition abbreviation means something else. The far left could be the demister for either the windscreen or the side mirrors if it lights-up in orange when you press the button. What other switches you have in the centre part of the dash?

I am sure Yasu (xtraildream) can provide a more accurate answer, as he's from Japan and might have the same switches on his xtrail. I'll do some digging in the mean time and see if I can find the information on these switches.


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

The center part of the dash is the same with the diff control switches on the right(switches because this is the 2L, 2002 model) and the rear demister switch on the left. the button next to rear demister switch is blank on mine. but on some models ive seen the seat belt warning light on it.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

akrams said:


> i have three switches near the foot well one i know is to adjust the headlight beam, the other two im not sure hwat they do one has a the letters IGN and the same picture u get on the dimister switch. the other switch has a picture of a an arc between two points can anyone tell me what these switches are for. my x trail is a 2002 model equipped with HID lights


Its very nice to have factory HID equipped, I'm wondering if the headlight housing have any differences on those xtrails w/o HID. Could you post some pics of them? Thanks.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

akrams, I have a friend who was going to read the writing under the IGN word but he couldn't because the photo is too blury. Can I please ask you to take another clear photo, so I can ask him to read it and tell me what it means?


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

hi unfortunately my digi cam has decided not to work.. its given for repairs should get it this coming tuesday... will post a clearer pic as soon as i get it back.. Do you think the right corner switch is for an engine block heater or something??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

akrams said:


> hi unfortunately my digi cam has decided not to work.. its given for repairs should get it this coming tuesday... will post a clearer pic as soon as i get it back.. Do you think the right corner switch is for an engine block heater or something??


It is a heater for sure, but depending on what the writing in Japanese (under the word IGN) says, we can find-out what it actually heats.


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

finally a clear picture!! by the way i havent mentioned that the switch on the left is actually a push button type, it dosent actually stay "in" or "out"...id really appreciate it if you can find out what that is too..


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, that Japanese writing under the IGN means "Work Together" which suggests that it is some sort of ignition interlock. Not sure what else it means. The other button on the left I think is the window washer reservoir fluid heater, so it can spray warm water from the washers on a frozen windscreen in winter.


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

i was playing around with the IGN switch and figured out that when you set it to the ON posi and switch on the engine the rear demister starts working automatically and CANNOT be switched off by the regular switch which is on the dashboard.. you have to put this switch back to the off postion and then only will the rear demister be switched off!!! i guess these must be some sorta 'winter' options.. i live in a tropical country so i guess theyll never be used...


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

is it true that in some models u can adjust the intensity of the dashboard lights?? if so where is the switch or controller located?


----------



## akrams (Oct 9, 2006)

i went to the nissan agents today and found out what the switches are.. the one on the extreme left is for the front windscreen demister and the one on the right is for the rear dimister which comes on when you start the engine and it and keeps coming on and gng off automatically!! unlike when you switch it on using the normal button on the dashboard..


----------

